# SLP LM1 vs. LM2



## pntballer101 (Apr 10, 2008)

What is the difference between the SLP loudmouth 1 and the loudmouth 2 catback systems?

any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

pntballer101 said:


> What is the difference between the SLP loudmouth 1 and the loudmouth 2 catback systems?
> 
> any info would be greatly appreciated


LM2 is not as loud. I have LM1 on my 04. Check here, and you can hear what it sounds like.

YouTube - Stock 04 GTO w/LM1

YouTube - Stock 04 w/LM1

mac


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

:agree One thing to keep in mind if you end up getting LT's after you install the LMI or II, that thing will be super obnoxious; something to keep in mind if you are concerned with Int. noise or your neighbor's getting pissed-off...



macgto7004 said:


> LM2 is not as loud. I have LM1 on my 04. Check here, and you can hear what it sounds like.
> 
> YouTube - Stock 04 GTO w/LM1
> 
> ...


----------



## pntballer101 (Apr 10, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> :agree One thing to keep in mind if you end up getting LT's after you install the LMI or II, that thing will be super obnoxious; something to keep in mind if you are concerned with Int. noise or your neighbor's getting pissed-off...


hah i live in a college town so sound isnt that big of an issue... i like loud so sounds like i'm going with the lm1


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Ya - I like it loud too. I went with the LMI and SLP LT's and it's NASCAR sounding, head turning...Best of luck with your Mods!!!...:cheers



pntballer101 said:


> hah i live in a college town so sound isnt that big of an issue... i like loud so sounds like i'm going with the lm1


----------



## pntballer101 (Apr 10, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> Ya - I like it loud too. I went with the LMI and SLP LT's and it's NASCAR sounding, head turning...Best of luck with your Mods!!!...:cheers



appreciate all your info


----------

